# Two words: Be. Thankful.



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

Fuck it, be thankful for bad things too!

I'm emotionally numb... but Im thankful I get a break from crazy ass feelings.

I have no social life... but Im thankful its because of social anxiety and not because I have a hatred of people.

I can't drive... BUT Im thankful that I have family that can drive for me

I don't get paid more than minimum wage.. BUT Im thankful Im not broke all the time.

Ive kinda been a social outcast my whole life... but Im thankful that I haven't become a Herbert the Pervert!

I have dp/dr, but Im thankful that Im not the only one!

God bless you guys, I hope I helped!


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Love this.....Thanks Seafoamwinter...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

I love your posts, you are so positive







keep on spreading the positivity because it's infectious!!!


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

You forgot to add:
God has fucked me in the ass in regular basis during all my life, but I'm thankful I still believe in Him despite all that!!11









By the way -and geniune question here- what's your job? I mean, don't you consider your job 'social life' to some extent?


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Good stuff


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

Quarter Pounder said:


> You forgot to add:
> God has fucked me in the ass in regular basis during all my life, but I'm thankful I still believe in Him despite all that!!11
> 
> 
> ...


You are so true, my job is my social life! I clean planes, so I essentially work at an airport, tons of people, I have a couple friends, Im just too scared to hang out with them outside of work, that I would have panic attacks.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

That's funny, because with DP I have no social anxiety. It makes me feel good to see some real people instead of sitting inside all day after fighting with phantom fears.


----------

